# 7/8" or 3/4" scale suppliers?



## Finster (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I hope this is the correct place to post this question and please forgive me if I use the wrong terms I am a total beginner to model railroading. I am looking for 3/4" scale or even better 7/8" scale trains, parts etc. I've been searching but can't seem to find anything and I'm afraid I might be using the wrong search terms. I'd need the correct track, ties, locos, cars. I'd prefer a modern diesel switcher compared to a steam engine and some log or low gondolas and I'm not looking for the narrow gauge stuff. Although I believe it's possible with this size, I don't plan on having these trains pull me or people and I'd rather have an electric motor rather than true steam.


The reason I am looking for this size is to match (or come close) to the 1:14 scale RC Semi-trucks that I build. I believe it would be fun to move real loads of coal (krum rubber), grain (bird seed), logs or containers between the trucks and trains. Right now the trucks dwarf the old Lionel toy trains I have. I think that I could scratch build some of the parts, like the body of the engine or flatbed, but I think I'd need to buy the wheel sets "bogies?" and working couplers. So does anyone know of suppliers that deal with these sizes? 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tenn Steam (Jan 3, 2008)

Try the 7-8ths site 7-8ths.info. There are only a few suppliers with most of the modeling scratch built or kit bashed. One current thread tells of building a small internal combustion critter with a Spam can for the bonnet. It also has links to suppliers of various items. 
Ozark Miniatures also has some 7-8ths detail items on their website. 
Take a look. This is a modelers scale.

Bob


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 7/8" or 3/4" scale suppliers?*

Please do join us over at the lounge - http://www.7-8ths.info/. You'll find links to suppliers there. As said above http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/ for a few items (look for the 4xxx numbered items and the Sierra Valley wheels). 
Most of us use link and pins but most "G scale" knuckle couplers are oversized and would easily work for 7/8s. 
Most of us are modelling either 7/8n2 on G gauge track (45mm) or 7/8n18 on O gauge track (32mm) 
For diesels engines there are some kits available or 1:20 models like the Bachmann Davenport or 45 ton center cab are upscaled/kitbashed. 
Two of my 7/8s creations from a 45 tonner - 










a 45 tonner truck with a upscaled 1/16 diecast Catepillar dozer top - 










-Brian


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Finster on 02/07/2009 9:38 AM
Hi all,

I hope this is the correct place to post this question and please forgive me if I use the wrong terms I am a total beginner to model railroading. I am looking for 3/4" scale or even better 7/8" scale trains, parts etc. I've been searching but can't seem to find anything and I'm afraid I might be using the wrong search terms. I'd need the correct track, ties, locos, cars. I'd prefer a modern diesel switcher compared to a steam engine and some log or low gondolas and I'm not looking for the narrow gauge stuff[/b]. Although I believe it's possible with this size, I don't plan on having these trains pull me or people and I'd rather have an electric motor rather than true steam.


The reason I am looking for this size is to match (or come close) to the 1:14 scale RC Semi-trucks that I build. I believe it would be fun to move real loads of coal (krum rubber), grain (bird seed), logs or containers between the trucks and trains. Right now the trucks dwarf the old Lionel toy trains I have. I think that I could scratch build some of the parts, like the body of the engine or flatbed, but I think I'd need to buy the wheel sets "bogies?" and working couplers. So does anyone know of suppliers that deal with these sizes? 


Thanks in advance. 




Sir, notwithstanding the help and advice offered by the other posters, both well-known in 7/8th circles, I notice that you deliberately state that you are NOT interested in narrow gauge - their particular area of interest.

Your chosen scale of 7/8th inch to the foot is not commonly used in standard gauge modelling, but 3/4" to the foot certainly is - it is called 3.5" gauge, from the track gauge that it uses. The slightly larger scale of 1" to the foot runs on 4.5" gauge track. You can see what they look like on this site - http://www.ridingrailkits.com/ - Rod Johnston makes a fine-looking and very powerful little yard switcher, as well as some very fine cars of all kinds - the caboose is a gem, BTW. 

Models in your preferred scale of 3/4" are quite capable of hauling a small passenger, but are usually live-steam, rather than electrically-powered. They are also the realm of the model engineer builder, and are expensive to build, as you may already have found out.

Add to that the fact that they are LARGE - if you have a r/c truck with a box trailer, then THAT is about the size of a box-car in 3/4" scale. Any locomotive, even something pretty small, like an RS-3 fer'instance, is going to be about the same size.

Is this what you mean?

tac, trying to help.
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Finster (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you all for the replies. Thank you for the invites and I have joined at 7/8th.info even though I would like to model standard gauge operation. I am torn however because 7/8ths is much closer to the scale of my trucks. With either scale I having a real difficulty finding suppliers.

tac: Thanks for the link to ridingrailkits and the information about the gauge. Plus, you are right about my meaning. I would like a battery/RC modern looking switcher and some flatbeds, gondolas, container cars, lumber carrier to transfer loads between the train and trucks. If the ridingrailkits were in 3/4" scale I'd probably purchase, but 1" is too big.

So I guess for either of these scales its pretty much build it all yourself and that I should change my focus and ask if anyone knows of plans of prototype switchers, wheelsets and the rolling stock types I'm interested in? Thanks again.


Brian


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Brian's site mentioned above is outstanding.

You will find a friendly group there.


----------

